# How do I pm?



## futurespec (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry if in wrong place but just started using this forum and cannot work out how to PM someone

Wanted to contact VSPURS about his car.

Any help appreciated Thanks


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

you will need more posts to be able to send pm's


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi futurespec,Welcome to the TTF.
Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
Hopefully Vspurs will see your post, 
Hoggy.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3431754.htm

give him a call or send email


----------



## futurespec (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Kazinak, much appreciated.
Will contact him.

Ok so i have to pay to effectively use the forum... seems a bit harsh but suppose it keeps out the rifraf ;-)

Hope to be an owner soon.
Cheers all.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

are you going to buy his car ?


----------



## Oreece (Oct 18, 2011)

Guys I paid my £15 the week before last, got access now thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Oreece, Its a manual operation at present, I will PM Admin for you..
Hoggy.


----------



## futurespec (Dec 12, 2011)

Was thinking about buying it but changed my mind now, want something younger.
What do you know about the car.

This forum is so difficult to use ... no notification of replies!!! .. yes I did check the relevant settings :-(


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

futurespec said:


> This forum is so difficult to use ... no notification of replies!!!


As there are approximately 600 posts generated everyday you would soon get bored of having a notification for every single one...

At the bottom of the page within the topic you want notification of replies for, click on 'Subscribe topic' and you will receive an e mail when someone replies to that thread.


----------



## futurespec (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

T3RBO said:


> futurespec said:
> 
> 
> > This forum is so difficult to use ... no notification of replies!!!
> ...


Thats going down as the best reply of the year for deflecting the truth :-*

Personally I'd be more than happy with 600 emails a day if it meant knowing which threads to look at, instead of the black magic lottery which is the TTF email server :roll:

Nick


----------



## futurespec (Dec 12, 2011)

Being a new member I do not wish/intend to ruffle any feathers but it is good to note that at least 1 other member thinks that the email notification is lacking.
All I wanted/expected was to be notified by email when a post that I subscribed to had new replies.

No offense intended.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

No offence taken at all 

Along with the logon issues the email notifications have been an issue on and off for a long time. Although up until recently it's been fine for a good while.

By default you should get an email on reply to a thread you have posted in or if a PM has been received.

nick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I wish there was an alternative.


----------

